# If this doesn't make you smile, you're probably already dead.



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.break.com/index/malfunctioning-cat-keeps-licking-air.html


----------



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

lol!!! too cute!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

it is cute, but i'm concerned with what may have been done to make the cat like that....


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Cute. How about this one here? (was on the right hand side when I went to watch the one on your link, Alym).
http://www.break.com/index/cat-plays-dead-when-shot.html


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

hahahaha...


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Poor cat!!!
The cat is like WTF are you looking & laughing @ to the camera & the owners.

I think the cat must have been stung by a bee or maybe bit it's tongue.
Maybe it ate something really spicy. 
If it were my cat I would take it in for a check up.
My cat "licks her chops" when she gets scared.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like the poor thing is over heating. More of a pant than a lick. But who really knows the reason behind it . Maybe its a neurotic type thing .
Sorry couldn't resist the tongue thing.


----------

